# Wings. An old BBC WW1 drama series



## Bass ackwards (7 Aug 2016)

I just finished watching this old series I stumbled across on Youtube. 
It dates from the early seventies and deals with the early days of the Royal Flying Corps -particularly during the "Fokker scourge". It only ran for two seasons.
At times it seems to have more soap opera than combat and special effects are pretty much nonexistent but for all that I rather enjoyed it.
Is anyone else familiar with this series?


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Aug 2016)

No, but you've reminded me of another excellent British series from back then.  

Danger UXB  circa 1979

Brian Ash (Anthony Andrews) is a young lieutenant who is assigned to a UXB unit in the early days of World War II. UXB (UneXploded Bomb) is the signal that an aerial bomb has not exploded. Ash's job is to deactivate German bombs, some of which have fuses specifically designed to kill him. The series takes us through his maturation as an officer, a love story with Susan (Judy Geeson), and the stresses and strains of wartime on the civilians and military in England.


----------



## Bass ackwards (7 Aug 2016)

There were a few other series' in the sidebar recommendations that looked fairly promising and I'm pretty sure that was one of them.
I'll have to check it out.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Aug 2016)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> There were a few other series' in the sidebar recommendations that looked fairly promising and I'm pretty sure that was one of them.
> I'll have to check it out.



In certain company in the UK one could lose one's name for not being able to quote from 'The Prisoner' on demand.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Aug 2016)

"Who is No 1!!"


----------

